

Sony Ericsson Android Remote watch is what iPod nano should have been - erikstarck
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/09/28/sony-ericsson-watch-android-remote-is-what-ipod-nano-should-have-been/

======
Tyrannosaurs
Am I missing something here? This seems to be a touch screen remote for an
Android phone. How is that like the iPod Nano?

It's an interesting idea for controlling music and notifications (though a 1
inch screen RSS reader... not so great).

Hard to really judge without a price but gut feel is that it's going to be
more expensive than most people will pay to solve the "getting my phone out of
my pocket problem".

~~~
amvp
It isn't touch screen. It has buttons on the sides, and a 'touch frame' which
is, as far as I can tell, a bezel that acts as a 4 way rocker.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
Oh. And that was the one thing they seemed to have in common.

------
eddieplan9
Oh yes, this is what iPod nano should have been, since everybody is carrying
_both_ your phone and the iPod nano to work out. And doom to the those kids
that do not have a smartphone.

> I love this idea.

What a cool idea! It's a watch that controls the phone, since reaching the
phone in your pocket is so hard! Maybe the next big idea is to have a ring-
attached remote to control this watch which controls the phone in the pocket
since it is so hard to reach the watch on your wrist.

And don't get me started on the "find my phone" feature. It's bluetooth and
its 20 feet range.

~~~
ohyes
If you are a woman and you keep your phone in your purse this might be nice
(of course, you'd have to make it a fashion accessory for it to catch on if
that were the case.. the Sony Ericsson Android watch by Gucci). Or if you are
driving and you have the phone in a pocket or the console. (I can't easily
access a phone in my pocket if I'm seated).

I hate rummaging my pockets while i'm in a meeting to figure out if that phone
call is something important or someone who can leave a message (or standing up
and rummaging, which is way worse). I keep more than just my phone in my
pocket, wallet, keys, change, at a minimum the wallet and phone are similar
enough in shape that I have to think about which is which.

I am not a particularly orderly person, but I lose my phone in my (not
terribly large) apartment quite regularly. I always know the general area I
left it, but it is always under something or my eyes aren't noticing it.
Perhaps if you have a cavernous mansion, the 10m range would make 'find my
phone' not terribly useful, but for the rest of us it doesn't seem bad.

That said, I don't have a smartphone mostly because $30/month for a data plan
(in addition to the phone) seems kind of steep. But this seems cool.

Chances are if I were working out I would keep the phone nearby and wear the
watch. I see a lot of people on treadmills and stuff on their smartphones via
Bluetooth (the lifters less so). If you were actually running outdoors it
still might be OK. (Strap the watch to your wrist and the phone to your upper
arm? I can't see my upper arm as well as my wrist). Then I can tweet stuff
from my wrist 'lol i'm on a treadmill', 'now im getting some water'.

Anyway, I think you may have not thought through how awesome this is.

------
lachyg
I completely disagree. This is not what the iPod Nano should be, that's just a
stupid sensational news title. Maybe the iWatch, but the iPod Nano is an iPod,
NOT a watch (core product).

~~~
rimantas
Exactly. The main task of iPod nano is to play music. Why should it be some
remote control is beyond me. I am not sure what problems does this product
solve. Take a look at your arm so you can take your phone out of the pocket
and then look at it? On-arm display for the running app makes a bit of sense
though.

~~~
wooter
It sucks for running. Have you ever tried to run with a phone anywhere but on
your arm (with a sport band)? The nano comes with Nike+ which gives you just
as much, or more, information as that Android app, is free, and does not
require a brick in your pocket. The screen is too small to be useful for
anything (ESPECIALLY anything i read via RSS) but music. Also, while running,
holding a button to bring up music is not an option. I got a nano because it
takes my phone out of the equation. That way, I don't risk hurting my phone
with sweat, rain, or an accidental drop/trip. This gadget involves a cheap
looking strap, an expensive&tiny screen, bluetooth(battery life?) and still
needs my phone to boot. Not to mention that that strap looks insecure and
holds the screen where rain and sweat will inevitably get to it. As for just
walking around town, I already have a watch that has infinite battery (and is
extremely durable) and I'm not about replace it with something that needs more
maintenance and is more fragile on a flimsy strap. Its probably not even
waterproof! (which is somewhat expected behavior for a watch, aka taking it
off/putting it on when taking a shower/going surfing/etc) I would've been more
impressed if sony copied the nano exactly, using oled.

------
charlief
A key point missed in the article is the SRP. It will retail for anywhere
between $80 and $100. This is a lot for a pretty simple set of functionality.

<http://channel.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=26635>

iPod Nano 6G manufacturing cost is $43 but it retails for $149. I'm not sure
how much LiveView overlaps the Nano's market. Either way, we need some
competitor to put pressure on the nano's insane margin.

[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/28/materials_cost...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/28/materials_cost_for_sixth_gen_ipod_nano_estimated_at_43.html)

------
iuguy
Although this sounds great, you have a time telling device already - a mobile
phone.

~~~
erikstarck
It's actually more of a remote screen than a remote watch.

------
yardie
1) If you have smartphone than your MP3 player is probably sitting in a
drawer.

2) Most bluetooth headsets already do AVRCP so this adds what?

3) Bluetooth is great until things loose sync. Then you have to pair them
again. I've already got one bluetooth remote that looses connection daily.
I've gone back to a $20 IR remote that works 100% of the time, everyday.

4) 2 words for you: Microsoft Sideshow.

5) I've found the built-in controllers from BMW, MB, Audi, and Ford Sync to be
much better than some sticky-taped aftermarket device.

6) This is Sony, they epitomize NIH more than any other company. I still don't
understand how they are allowed to keep a bluetooth SIG label on the PS3. You
can't use the DS3 controller or BD remote on any other BT device. They barely
support BT keyboards and headsets. Based on history I'm sure it will be
proprietary.

This is cool, as in it better costs less than $30 or have a really needed
function. Just showing the time and playlist isn't going to cut it.

~~~
erikstarck
Sony and Sony Ericsson are not the same company. Believe me, I've worked for
the latter.

------
hernan7
I don't know what the iPod nano should or shouldn't have been, but a remote
control for the cellphone is a terrible idea. So you are going to have to
carry around the phone, plus this gadget, and maybe a wireless headphone too?
Madness.

~~~
carussell
It looks like the intent is for you to wear it like a watch. Hopefully they've
thought about it well enough to allow it to actually function as a decent
watch as well.

~~~
yummyfajitas
But I already have a watch. It's in my pocket and it also makes and receives
telephone calls.

~~~
pyre
But then what do you wear on your wrist to accessorize?

------
Stwerner
The thought of going running with one of the newest gen android phones in my
pocket makes me cringe. My first thoughts when I saw this thing was that if it
could replace my nano+armband+wired headphones it would be fantastic.

------
cosbynator
I'm surprised there is as much interest in this as there is. There is a
company often recruiting/advertising around my campus that has been trying to
get a Blackberry watch (not just a remote like this) off the ground for a good
while now: <http://www.getinpulse.com/>. Their press seems to be pretty
limited in comparison.

------
angelixd
Maybe a device like this would be better paired with a tablet or some larger
device. I could see a device like this plus a tablet be suitable for work
hours. I don't think it would be useful enough for casual usage, however.

------
thought_alarm
Ah, I love it whenever the tech media tries to weigh in on the latest music
devices. It's so deliciously bizarre and surreal. Always good for a laugh.

------
8ren
A taste of the next form-factor after smartphones? It's been reincarnated a
few times without traction, but OLED+modern batteries might change that.

------
lukestevens
Totally agree; I think it's a great idea. I'd want it for checking text
messages particularly, without having to dig up my phone. That said, being
able to impulsively check _everything_ from your wrist -- never out of sight,
never out of hand -- waiting for that tiny dopamine kick could be a bit of a
problem!

